

Ask HN: Could rapid development of the JVM help it beat the CLR? - z3phyr

Oracle, after being barmy for some time, has turned into a good mentor of the Java Platform...<p>It has started working for the improvement of now fully open sourced OpenJDK, by implimenting the research prototype of the Da Vinci Machine, in the form of InvokeDynamic, for multiple language support. It claims to improve the startup time in Java 8. Is JVM platform of the future?
======
traxtech
Lots of apps does not work with OpenJDK, I wonder how the "open" JDK differs
from the "official" one. That's not real open-source to me (at least, not in
the spirit). But I agree, the JVM is evolving in the right direction, maybe
too slowly.

~~~
z3phyr
Actually OpenJDK is the official one....... Aha So can I say its the platform
of the future??? Everything cannot be native, and I do not think Mono is that
good, and I am hacking in Clojure, so the JVM is the default choice.

